# 722k-partial signal loss



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

A couple months ago, my 722k started occassionally giving me a 'partial signal loss' message (with the obligatory solutions: check line of site, check cable, check connections, unplug receiver for a few seconds and restart-etc). It's becoming more & more frequent. I've found that by hitting either the 'guide' or 'menu' buttons on the remote and then cancel, the problem clears up. Sometimes it clears for days, sometime only a couple minutes. I have found it seems to happen most often when I'm watching a program from Sat 129, and when I've checked signal strength when it happens it's usually in the mid to upper 50's. My receiver is in the open with an external fan drawing air out (average hd temp seems to be about 105)

My 211k in the bedroom, connected to the same dish/lnbs has not had this problem. AND there is absolutely nothing near the dish that could be blocking any of the signal

Anyone else have this happen? Did you come up with a fix?


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I had a separator go bad once and it mimic such symptoms, just a thought.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's something I hadn't noticed---I'm watching a baseball game (again on Sat 129) and at a fairly good spot in the game it happened again. After I hit the 'guide-cancel' buttons and restored the picture, I backed up and low & behold, the missed portion of the game IS on the hard drive. So it seems the 'problem' is after the data/video reaches the hard drive. Somehow it's just not reaching the output


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you contacted DISH?


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Not yet...but I will soon


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

You can send me a PM and I can assit you with resolving this partial signal loss. Looking at the thread there could be a couple possibilities, but we will run through the troubleshooting quickly and get this resolved.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Jason-you should have a message in the inbox


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you have tha OTA module in your 722k and if so is it on a weak channel?

Anecdotally there have been instances where leaving the OTA tuner on a channel that has dropouts, causes such anomalies on whichever channel you re viewing from satellite.

Try putting both tuners of the OTA module on a strong channel and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Humm, yes I do have the OTA module. It's interesting that some have found problems there can have an effect on other sat channels, but I'll give that a go. Our OTA here is pretty bad...we're in a valley about 35 miles from the nearest towers so they use a low power reflector/translator to get the signal to us. BUT there is one particular spanish/mexican station that has a much higher signal strength than the other channels. I'll add them to my favorites list just as a place to 'park' the module when we're not watching it. Thanks


----------



## RG6-Q (Apr 21, 2013)

CeeWoo said:


> A couple months ago, my 722k started occassionally giving me a 'partial signal loss' message (with the obligatory solutions: check line of site, check cable, check connections, unplug receiver for a few seconds and restart-etc). It's becoming more & more frequent. I've found that by hitting either the 'guide' or 'menu' buttons on the remote and then cancel, the problem clears up. Sometimes it clears for days, sometime only a couple minutes. I have found it seems to happen most often when I'm watching a program from Sat 129, and when I've checked signal strength when it happens it's usually in the mid to upper 50's. My receiver is in the open with an external fan drawing air out (average hd temp seems to be about 105)
> 
> My 211k in the bedroom, connected to the same dish/lnbs has not had this problem. AND there is absolutely nothing near the dish that could be blocking any of the signal
> 
> ...


----------

